# Looking for a good hunting club from fur to feathers live in Sacramento, CA



## huskyman1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone I stopped hunting in 2004 due to a new family and circumstances. I was a avid hunter all my life. I want to hunt pigs, deer, turkeys, pheasants, ducks & geese, quail, dove, chuckar's, grouse. I am now in a position where I can join a hunting club that can offer most of the above. I have a German Shorthair pointer so I do more bird hunting than big game. Does anyone know of any clubs other than Wilderness Unlimited and Golden RAM or are they the best clubs to join? Any experiences?


----------

